# Wunschzettel an Beckhoff 2.0 – neue Produktideen



## Chräshe (9 März 2013)

Hallo     allerseits,     

     mittlerweile     ist es wieder einige Zeit her, als mein Erster Aufruf     zur Ideensammlung     gestartet wurde.
     Einige     Wünsche wurden erfüllt, einige blieben offen.

     Ob     dieser Beitrag Einfluss auf die Beckhoff- Agenda hatte, weiß ich     nicht.      
     Ein     neuer Versuch kann sicherlich nicht schaden. 
     __________________________________

*Hardware:*


Nach         wie vor vermisse ich eine EtherCAT- Variante der Klemmen KM1002,         KM1012 | 16-Kanal-Digital-Eingang 24 V DC.
Für         den 3-Leiter-Anschluss von Sensoren ist die Klemme kompakter und         übersichtlicher als die viel beworbene HD-Klemme.         Zudem ist die KM-Variante nur 24mm breit, die HD-Variante mit         2-Riegeln für die Potentiale dagegen 36mm!
Die         analoge EtherCAT Box EP3184-0002         ist durch         die freie Konfiguration der         Signalart, sehr         flexibel.         Warum         gibt es keine entsprechende         konfigurierbare analoge         EtherCAT- Klemme für         die Hutschiene?
Die         Speicher-Philosophie für Remanente Daten mit NOVRAM, 1s-USV,         RETAIN, PERSISTENT, ist         für erfahrene         Anwender nicht immer ganz überschaubar. Einsteiger fallen hier         erst         recht         auf die Nase und         der Frust ist groß.
Könnte         das nicht, wie in CoDeSys vorgesehen, ausschließlich über die         Deklaration erfolgen?
Dem         Anwender ist es in der Regel egal, welche Technik dahinter steckt.         Wichtig ist, die einfache Anwendung und         zuverlässige Funktion!
 *Software:*


Die         Beckhoff-         HMI         und         HMI-CE unterscheiden sich nach wie vor durch funktionelle         Einschränkungen         auf der CE- Seite. Für         TwinCAT 2.x habe         ich es aufgegeben, auf Abhilfe zu warten.
Für TwinCAT         3 wünsche         ich mir einen reibungslosen Start. Eine funktionstüchtige         Alarmverwaltung         ist         Pflicht und keine Kür!
Auswahllisten         (Dropdownmenü), Optionsfelder (Radio-Buttons) und Kontrollkästchen         (Checkboxen) empfände         ich als sinnvolle Ergänzung. Eine Trend-Anzeige         die         sich automatisch skaliert würde das Paket         noch abrunden...
Die         Inbetriebnahme         der Servoverstärker         AX5000 erfolgt         vollständig über den Systemmanager. Ebenso         die neuen Servoklemmen EL7201 und die weiteren Motion- Klemmen.         
Wieso wirkt aber die Oberfläche im Systemmanager         so         unterschiedlich?
Was beim AX5000         auf         dem Register „Configuration“ alles grafisch unterstützt wird,         ist bei den anderen Klemmen eine nackte Parameterliste.
Wäre es         nicht sinnvoll, die Oberfläche weitgehendst gleich zu gestalten         und nur die nicht vorhandenen Funktionen entsprechend auszublenden?
Ein         einfacher         Projekt-         Vergleich zwischen         Online/Offline         (bei         Siemens "Bausteine vergleichen") wäre         wünschenswert. Wenn man sich einloggen will und es         kommt         nur die Meldung „...muss neu übertragen werden...“, ist das         immer etwas spannend...
 
*Organisation:*


Wer         hat von         euch schon         alles den         Online-Shop von Beckhoff vermisst? Aktuell         sind die Lieferungen wieder sehr zügig, aber es wäre trotzdem         nett, auf         einfachem Weg die Verfügbarkeit der         benötigten Artikel prüfen         zu können...
Die         eine Hälfte der Dokumentation liegt als PDF vor, die andere ist         als CHM verfügbar!
Liegt das an der Vorliebe des entsprechenden         Sachbearbeiters, oder gibt es hierfür einen vernünftigen         Grund?
Mir wäre PDF prinzipiell lieber, aber wichtiger wäre,         dass es einheitlich ist. 
Besteht die Möglichkeit, solange         keine Einigkeit herrscht, beide Versionen anzubieten?
Wieso         gibt es auf der Beckhoff- Homepage einen Ordner „Download“?
Wären         die Links zu den Unterlagen bereits unterhalb der „Technischen         Daten“ bei         den Artikeln, müsste man sich nicht ein 2. mal durch den         kompletten Verzeichnis-Baum hangeln, sondern hätte alles da wo man         es braucht.
    __________________________________

Eigentlich     ist Beckhoff schon lange TIA :s1:, wenn     da nur nicht diese paar Kleinigkeiten wären...  :icon_rolleyes:

     Wer     von euch     hat weitere     interessante     Vorschläge     oder Ideen     für neue Produkte?
Was vermisst ihr     oder was wundert euch,     dass das noch niemand erfunden hat?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Chräshe (11 März 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

War ich bereits so gründlich, dass niemandem mehr etwas einfällt!? 
Seltsam – TIA hab ich noch nicht getestet, aber ich glaube dort wäre so ein Thema nicht ins leere gelaufen...  

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## IBFS (11 März 2013)

1. Ich denke das BECKHOFF noch viel weniger auf externe Wünsche reagiert als SIEMENS. Daher vielleicht?
2. Das Wunschthema RAM, NOVRAM ist dermaßen ins System eingepackt, dass das so schnell wohl nicht zu ändern ist
3. Das Thema "Vergleich zwischen         Online/Offline" in Grundproblem von 3S ist und durch BECKHOFF nicht selbst zu ändern ist.
4. Der Nutzkreis ist ungleich geringer als bei STEP7
usw.

Versuche mal deine Punkte bei BECKHOFF anzubringen und schaue was passiert.


----------



## Bl000b3r (11 März 2013)

Im Allgemeinen muss die Inbetriebnahme des AX5000er einfacher sein.
Ein Haufen an Parameter (Regler, Motor, Safety) ... da blickt kein Mensch 100%ig durch und wenns mal nicht läuft haste de Arschkarte.
Desweiteren muss man sich da bei Achsen noch selbst ausrechnen wieviel mm pro Inkrement usw ... obwohl Achse und Controller von Beckhoff ^^


----------



## MasterOhh (11 März 2013)

Viel fällt mir da erstmal auch nicht ein.

Das Angleichen des Klemmen-Portfolios bei E-Bus und K-Bus wäre so ein Dauerbrenner. 
Es ist immer wieder leicht nerfig wenn man die Bussysteme wechseln muss weil es genau die Sonderklemme, die man braucht, nicht für Bus-X gibt / oder Schlimmer, es gibt zwar die Klemme sie funktioniert aber etwas anders und ist damit auch nicht einsetzbar ......

Der Support könnte auch noch verbessert werden. Mir scheint es, dass auf E-Mails generell nicht geantwortet wird. Nichtmal ein simples "Wir haben Ihre Mail erhalten und bearbeiten Ihre Anfrage schnellstmöglich" kommt da zurück.
Telefon ist da schon besser (wenn man mal durchkommt) aber wenn das Problem sich als etwas komplexer erweist und auch nicht per Teamviewer lösbar ist, wird man ganz schnell wieder alleine gelassen .....


Ich denke schon das man bei Beckhoff den Kundenkreis im Auge behält.  Immerhin wollen die ja Produkte auf den Markt bringen die auch gebraucht  werden. Einzelwünsche werden da aber sicher nicht berücksichtigt  (ausser vlt. man ist Großabnehmer und winkt mit einem Auftragsvolumen im  6-7 Stelligen Eurobereich)


----------



## gloeru (11 März 2013)

Was ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist, wäre mal die Doku (Infosys) zu aktualiseren und vollständige Dokus zu liefern.
Ich weiss ja selber, dass es ziemlich Disziplin braucht, die Dokumentation aktuell zu halten. Aber für eine so grosse Firma dürfen z.B. solche Lücken nicht über Monate/Jahre bestehen:
http://infosys.beckhoff.de/content/1031/tcncptp/html/tcncslaves.htm?id=18476

Ein weiterer Punkt sind die offenbar rein zufällig gewählten und selten eingehalteten Lieferdaten von neuen Produkten. Irgendwie werden da Produkte angekündigt und dann wiederholt verschoben. Z.B. der BC9191 wurde das erste Mal vor über 2 Jahren präsentiert aber ist bis heute nicht offiziell lieferbar. Als ich dann unserem Vertreter freundlich aber deutlich darauf aufmerksam machte, dass ich ausschliesslich mit bereits lieferbaren Produkte plane, wurde er etwas "stinkig" - Mein Angebot, mir das Ganze nochmals zu überlegen, wenn Beckhoff die Lieferung schriftlich garantiere und bei Verzug Konventionalstrafe zahle, wurde auch nicht besser aufgenommen ;-)

Support in der CH funktionierte bisher ganz ordentlich...


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2013)

Es ist eine Weile her, aber ich habe Beckhoff etwas untersucht, weil ich den ganzen Produktspektrum ganz interessant fand, und dachte "warum nicht, vielleicht ist es ein Alternativ zu Siemens".
Deswegen vergleiche ich mit Siemens.

Was mir aufgefallen sind:

Es fehlt ein aufgespeckte HMI-System wie bei Siemens. Bei Siemens hat man _mehr oder wenig_ denselbe Funktionalität von kleinsten Panel bis zum redundannte PC-HMI System. 
Es fehlt mir eine Standardisierte Alarmsystem.
Es fehlt mir ein multi-Sprache system (mit kyrillische und asiatische Fonts !).
Es fehlt mir Trendkurven, inklusiv Loggingfunktion .
Dies ist wichtiger als man denkt. Bei uns ist den Aufwand für die HMI Programme zu erstellen und zu warten fast 50% von den Arbeit. Ich glaube in den Zukunft wird es nur mehr.
Man kann ein 3-part Produkt verwenden aber dann verpasst man den nahliegende möglichkeit ein kleine HMI durch die eingebaute DVI und USB Schnittstellen zu betreiben.
Auch eine uneingeschränkte Webserver HMI wäre sehr wünschenswert.
(edit: die neue Beckhoff CX haben fast alle DVI und USB Schnittstellen. Wenn man nicht wirklich ein HMI hiermit betreiben kann, dann scheint es mir ein Mysterium was damit eigentlich gemeint sind).

Beckhoff Infosys scheint beim ersten Blick sehr gründlich aus. Aber wenn man versucht tiefer zu gehen wird es oft sehr 'dünn'.
Gibt es gar nicht Bespielprojekte die alle die Möglichkeiten darstellt ?

In den Twincat software finde ich sehr viele Buttons un Parameterfelder, ohne Hilfetexte. 
In Siemens bekommt man am mindestens ein bisschen Hilfe über den F1 Taste.

Und ich fand auch keine Hardware Diagnosesystem wie beim Siemens.
(Kann sein das ich es nur nicht finden konnte, ich habe mir nur 1½ Tag damit beschäftigt).


----------



## Majestic_1987 (11 März 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Man kann ein 3-part Produkt verwenden aber dann verpasst man den nahliegende möglichkeit ein kleine HMI durch die eingebaute DVI und USB Schnittstellen zu betreiben.
> Auch eine uneingeschränkte Webserver HMI wäre sehr wünschenswert.
> (edit: die neue Beckhoff CX haben fast alle DVI und USB Schnittstellen. Wenn man nicht wirklich ein HMI hiermit betreiben kann, dann scheint es mir ein Mysterium was damit eigentlich gemeint sind).



DAS ist Blödsinn. Für jedes halbwegs brauchbare (meist sind die sogar besser als WinCC flex) HMI-System bekommt man problemlos eine WinCE- oder WinEmbedded-Runtime und die kann man natürlich auch direkt auf dem CX laufen lassen und über das DVI und USB Interface bedienen. Ich denke hier nur mal an InTouch, Zenon oder Movicon. Die entsprechenden Runtimes kann man sogar direkt bei Beckhoff mitbestellen.

Die intergrierte Visu kann übrigens AUCH Trendkurven UND Logging und hat auch ein eigenes Alarmsystem, auf welches man bei Verwendung von externe HMI-Software verzichten kann und sollte.

*Was ich mir spontan wünschen würde:*

1. Dropdown-Menüs und andere "Standard-Controls" für die integrierte Visu, das ist alles recht dürftig.
2. Dass die "Work in Progress"-Beiträge im Infosys verschwinden.


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2013)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> DAS ist Blödsinn. Für jedes halbwegs brauchbare (meist sind die sogar besser als WinCC flex) HMI-System bekommt man problemlos eine WinCE- oder WinEmbedded-Runtime und die kann man natürlich auch direkt auf dem CX laufen lassen und über das DVI und USB Interface bedienen. Ich denke hier nur mal an InTouch, Zenon oder Movicon. Die entsprechenden Runtimes kann man sogar direkt bei Beckhoff mitbestellen.


Da war ich vielleicht zu schnell.
Problem ist das ich für die genannte Produkte die Spezifikationen, Handbücher usw. nicht finden kann.
Intouch: HIER shet ein bisschen bla-bla aber die Seite endet blind.
Zenon: HIER steht sehr viel bla-bla. Es ist wie ein Labyrint.
Movicon: HIER steht viel bla-bla aber die Seite endet blind.



Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Die intergrierte Visu kann übrigens AUCH Trendkurven UND Logging und hat auch ein eigenes Alarmsystem, auf welches man bei Verwendung von externe HMI-Software verzichten kann und sollte.


Da muss was passiert werden in den zwischenzeit.
Aber... wenn ich heute schaut in _Beckhoff Infosys ... Twincat PLC HMI ... Überblick ... Feature Übersicht_ dann sagt es für PLC HMI CE einfach "X" ("nicht vorhanden") für Trend, Alarm Table und Histogram. Über Datenlogging steht nichts.
Dazu muss gesagt werden, was in Infosystem steht über PLC HMI ist wirklich null und nichts. Es sieht nicht vertrauenswert aus.
Es gibt kein Einführung. Kein Reference Manual. Keine Beispielprojekte. Oder bin ich blind ?


----------



## gloeru (11 März 2013)

Das die interierte Visu (die übrigens von CoDeSys stammt) ihre Macken und einen begrenzten Funktionsumfang hat, ist seit langem bekannt. Und gerade weil hier etwas fehlt, gibt es unterdessen diverse Hersteller von HMI-Lösungen, die hier in die Bresche springen. Ich selber verwende wiederholt die Produkte von Eaton mit Galileo, was sehr einfach und zuverlässig funktioniert. Da es sich oft um kleinere Unternehmen handelt, können diese sogar flexibler auf Kundenwüsche reagieren als dies Beckhoff oder Siemens könnten.

Von Seiten Beckhoff wäre es z.B wünschenswert, hier die Kunden besser zu informieren. Man könnte ja allen Firmen eine Plattform für Ihre Produkte bieten. Extremfall wäre soger eine Zertifizierung dieser Fremdgeräte...


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2013)

Vorschlag:
Ein 'festen' Thread in den Beckhoff Forum: Vergleich von diversen Visus für Bechoff.

Es sollte mindestens diese Information geben:
Funktionsumfang unter Windows CE und ARM CPU.
Funktionsumfang unter Windows CE und i86 CPU.
Funktionsumfang unter Windows XP/7 embedded.
Preis für den Programmierungsumgebung.
Preis für die Runtimes.
Und auch ein paar Wörter über den 'Qualität' von Software und Dokumentation.


----------



## van (11 März 2013)

Das Konfigurieren von EtherCat-Klemmen über irgendwelche CoE Parameter und das manuelle pflegen von StarttUp Listen empfinde ich als eine Zumutung.

Im InfoSys findet man zwar manchmal einen Screenshot einer Konfiguration Maske, mir ist es aber noch nie gelungen die auch zu Gesicht zu bekommen.
http://infosys.beckhoff.de/content/1031/el30xx/Images/Bt_Ec_GeneralNote_4_PlugIn.png


Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer 0..20mA und einer 4..20mA Analog Eingangs Klemme?
Warum gibt es keine "Universal" Analog Klemmen wie bei Siemens ?


----------



## MasterOhh (11 März 2013)

van schrieb:


> .......
> Warum gibt es keine "Universal" Analog Klemmen wie bei Siemens ?



Weil das im Prinzip Schwachsinn ist? Wie oft reißt ihr eure Anlagen auseinander? Wenn ich eine 4..20mA Klemme brauche, dann kaufe ich eine 4..20mA Klemme und keine 0-10V, 4..20mA, RTD etc. Klemme. Und dann bau mal den Umschaltwürfel falsch ein (z.B. auf Strom wenn man eine Spannungsquelle angeschlossen hat) viel Spass beim Neukauf.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (11 März 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Da war ich vielleicht zu schnell.
> Problem ist das ich für die genannte Produkte die Spezifikationen, Handbücher usw. nicht finden kann.
> Intouch: HIER shet ein bisschen bla-bla aber die Seite endet blind.
> Zenon: HIER steht sehr viel bla-bla. Es ist wie ein Labyrint.
> ...



Korrekt, bei der HMI CE gibt es KEINE Trends, bei der HMI aber sehr wohl, da muss man unterscheiden. Im Infosys gibt es sehr wohl auch alle relevanten Informationen darüber, wie die Visu-Elemente konfiguriert werden. Richtig ist, dass das deutlich übersichtlicher und beispielhafter gemacht werden könnte, was sicher sinnvoll wäre. Aber dass man am Infosys einiges verbessern MUSS sagte ich ja bereits.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (11 März 2013)

van schrieb:


> Das Konfigurieren von EtherCat-Klemmen über irgendwelche CoE Parameter und das manuelle pflegen von StarttUp Listen empfinde ich als eine Zumutung.
> 
> Im InfoSys findet man zwar manchmal einen Screenshot einer Konfiguration Maske, mir ist es aber noch nie gelungen die auch zu Gesicht zu bekommen.
> http://infosys.beckhoff.de/content/1031/el30xx/Images/Bt_Ec_GeneralNote_4_PlugIn.png
> ...



JAAAA DAS Ding hab ich auch schon EWIG gesucht und frage mich jedes mal WO zum Geier DIESE Maske zu finden sein soll. Wenns nämlich so aussähe, wäre das perfekt.


----------



## Chräshe (13 März 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

hab mal eine Umfrage gestartet.  
Vielleicht zeichnet sich dort ab,  
was den meisten am wichtigsten erscheint...
_
Gruß
Chräshe _


----------



## IBFS (13 März 2013)

Leider kann Beckhoff für  "einen Online/Offline Projekt- Vergleich" nichts, denn da müsste man 3S fragen.


----------



## Chräshe (13 März 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Leider kann Beckhoff für  "einen Online/Offline Projekt- Vergleich" nichts, denn da müsste man 3S fragen.


Hallo Frank,

 das Thema ist ja nicht entstanden, weil ich jemandem einen Vorwurf machen will,
 sondern zum ermitteln, wo der Schuh am meisten drückt.

 Trotz der Kritik, verwende ich die Beckhoff- Steuerungen inzwischen am liebsten.

 Eigentlich ist es ein großes Lob, wen man alle wesentlichen Schwachstellen in 10 Punkten nennen kann...!   

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Fx64 (14 März 2013)

Ein bißchen kommt es auch auf die Technologien an; Online/Offline mit dem Target ist sicherlich denkbar; vermutlich aber nur mit Sourcen vom Projekt auf dem Target sinnvoll. Vielleicht baut Beckhoff sowas ja für die Anwender einmal?


----------



## HomeControl (15 März 2013)

Ich bin derzeit daran eine neue Heizungssteuerung mit Beckhoff Twincat Plc (später soll es auf mit BC oder CX laufen) zu entwickeln die ich gerne mit Galileo Visualisieren möchte. Andere Steuerungen habe ich schon mit Twincat Plc und Siemens Protool Pro sowie auch mit der Beckhoff HMI als Vollbild auf einem IPC laufen. Soweit ganz gut außer das eine vernünftige Rezepturverwaltung auf der HMI fehlt.
Im moment habe ich nur eine Demo von Galileo die ich mit Twincat laufen lassen möchte. Bekomme aber keine Verbindung und immer Fehler "Galileo läuft im Demo-Mode! Bitte installieren Sie einen entsprechenden Lizenzschlüssel". Kann ich nicht im Demo Mode eine Runtime starten? Wenigstens zum Test für z.B. 1 Stunde?


----------



## HomeControl (15 März 2013)

Ok habs gefunden, sollte 60 Minuten laufen, jedoch immer noch keine Verbindung. Fehlermld:


----------



## Fx64 (15 März 2013)

Aber eher der falsche Thread??


----------



## Chräshe (5 April 2014)

*Programmübertragung per USB- Stick?*

Bevor ich einen "Wunschzettel an Beckhoff *3*.0" eröffne, mache ich noch einmal hier weiter.

Wie wäre es mit einer "Programmübertragung per USB- Stick"?
Anstatt persönlich oder per Fernwartung auf die Maschine zu gehen wäre es genial, wenn man dem Kunden eine Datei per E-Mail schicken könnte, die sich auf der Steuerung nach Rückfrage selbständig installiert.
Es kommt ja nicht selten vor, dass man wegen kleinen Änderungen oder wenigen Verknüpfungen einen großen Aufwand hat.
Ganz prima wäre eine zusätzliche UNDO- Funktion, die das aktuelle Programm sichert, falls die Änderung eine Verschlimmbesserung war...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Neals (6 April 2014)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Bevor ich einen "Wunschzettel an Beckhoff *3*.0" eröffne, mache ich noch einmal hier weiter.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer "Programmübertragung per USB- Stick"?
> Anstatt persönlich oder per Fernwartung auf die Maschine zu gehen wäre es genial, wenn man dem Kunden eine Datei per E-Mail schicken könnte, die sich auf der Steuerung nach Rückfrage selbständig installiert.
> ...



Hallo Chräshe,

es befindet sich doch alles nötige im TwinCAT\x.y\Boot-Verzeichnis. Es wäre doch über ein Skript einfach möglich, solch eine Prozedur umzusetzen.
Den Inhalt dieses Verzeichnis auf den Stick verschieben (Sicherung) und das neue Projekt vom Stick in das Verzeichnis zu kopieren (Update).
Bei Fehler einfach die Sicherung vom Stick zurücksetzen (Undo).

Gruß, Neals


----------



## Chräshe (6 April 2014)

Hallo Neals,

wenn das so einfach ist, kann Beckhoff das bestimmt in Kürze umsetzen. 

Die Frage ist, geht das ohne dass ich die passende Hardware im Büro habe?
Bleiben persistente Daten erhalten?
Wie stoppt der Kunde für das aufspielen die Runtime?
Funktioniert das für Win CE, XP, W7 immer gleich?

Mir scheint das nicht ganz so einfach... 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Fx64 (7 April 2014)

Ganz so einfach dürfte das nicht sein, schon allein wenn man die unterschiedlichen Varianten an OS, Hardware, etc. betrachtet.


----------



## MasterOhh (7 April 2014)

Ich wüsste nicht wie man das ohne große Änderungen an den Steuerungen umsetzen sollte. Die SPS müsste ja ein Menü (LCD) haben (wie bei den BCs oder BXen), damit man entsprechende Optionen auswählen kann, ohne sich mit der Steuerung zu verbinden.


----------



## Chräshe (7 April 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wie man das ohne große Änderungen an den Steuerungen umsetzen sollte. Die SPS müsste ja ein Menü (LCD) haben (wie bei den BCs oder BXen), damit man entsprechende Optionen auswählen kann, ohne sich mit der Steuerung zu verbinden.


Die allermeisten PC-Basierenden Steuerungen wie CX... haben in der Regel einen Monitor. Maus oder Tastatur ist dann auch vorhanden oder könnte für solche Fälle "mal eben" eingesteckt werden...


----------



## MasterOhh (7 April 2014)

Nicht jede CX hat einen DVI Ausgang. Das wäre dann also nur eine Lösung für die größeren CXen die Standardmäßig einen haben und nichts für die kleineren Reihen, bei denen man diese Option auch mal gerne Weg lässt weil man sie nicht braucht....

Das ist kein Argument gegen deinen Wunsch Chräshe. Den finde ich ganz gut 8) . 


PS: 
Wurde hier als Wunsch schonmal gegannt: "ICH WÜRDE SEHR SEHR SEHR GERNE DAS FENSTER ZUR AUSWAHL DER INSTANZEN IN PLC-CONTROL (TC2) GRÖSSER ZIEHEN KÖNNEN   ARGH !!!!!!111111einself" ?


----------



## DaHauer (7 April 2014)

Also mein größter Wunsch an Beckhoff:

Ein Ende der Update Orgie auf dem AX5000 und Drive Manager!
Ich muss mittlerweile (nach ca. 1,5 Jahren und ca. 40 Anlagen) das 5. Update im DriveManager machen und bei größeren Problemen gibts dann ne Beta Firmware für die Umrichter, einmal gabs dafür auch schon neue AX5805 Karten gleich mit dabei weil inkompatibel.

Ansonsten wär halt noch ein Verknüpfungsdialog schön bei dem man die Größe anpassen kann.
Das wär aber auch schon alles ;-)

PS: Der Beckhoff Support könnte sich auch noch verbessern, bzw. die ständige Frage "Haben Sie schon ein Update gemacht?" einfach mal sein lassen, bei zertifizierten Anlagen darf ich kein Stück Software mehr ändern.


----------

